# All Calvary army question,who can I play?



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok I have an Ogre army now I want the opposite an all fast moving hard hitting army.I was wondering is there an army that you can field that has some sort of calvary as regular core troop choices.
Probably Bret,High Elves,Empire,or Dark Elves,I only want mounted units it might not win many games but it would look great on the battle field a couple of chariots would also fit in very nicely.
Not asking anybody to build the army just which army can field ALL mounted units I would consider using a steam tank from Empire it might look good next to an all mounted army.
I just dont want to buy every army book out there to find the right one.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Bretonnians are your best bet for an all mounted army. It's kinda their theme. And yes you are right it will not be very good but it is quite good fun. No chariots or anything, just Knights, Knight and more Knights but you do have Pegasus Knights for a bit of difference. 

If you want to have a chance of winning more then you might need to break the aesthetic slighty to include some Trebuchets to soften the enemy up before you get stuck in.


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

As for dark elves, an all cavalary army is possible:

Use dark riders with shields as core units (or omit shields and use them as fast cavalary) and also you can even give them repeater crossbows for fun  
And take cold one knights and chariot (and characters on dark steed/pegasus, cold one or dragon etc if it suits your taste)

And such army can still rock if used properly I guess.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Tomb Kings could do the job with the current book as it allows you to take chariot units as Core choices if your army is led by Tomb King (Special choices if only led by a Tomb Prince).

TK Horsemen are Core no matter what but don't really come in as hard hitting imo.


The only problem is that TKs are probably the next book due ( May 2011) so things are subject to change.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

O&G! All Wolf Riders or Spider Riders for Core. You can have 2 types of Boar Boy, Boar Chariots and Goblin Wolf Chariots in units of 3; there's also the wacky Squig Hoppers, although these are random as you like. Obviously you've got some interesting mounts for Lords and Heroes, including Gigantic Spiders, Wyverns and Giant Cave Squigs.
It might not be everyone's first port of call for the basis of an all mounted army, but it's feasible and if you go the Wolf Rider units then you'll be able to theme it as one of the Goblin Tribes that roams the East on Wolfback. There's even a Goblin Wolf Rider named character who would really help that theme.

GFP


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

hmmm i still like the empire option tbh.

1+ save is possible, you can have inner circle, pistoliers or my favourite, outriders.

outriders are basically your mounted hellblaster :laugh: well worth considering yes they can't move and fire but a guarenteed 3 shots each is better than the volley gun as they NEVER misfire whereas you can't guarentee full shots on your cannon.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I like it 5 posts and 5 different answers. 

Obviously there is only 1 right answer of course, and it's not any of those other honourless dogs, barely fit to feed on the scraps from the Kings table....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And, to buck the trend yet again, Warriors of Chaos.

Dragon Ogres, despite being Monstrous Infantry, are Centaur-esque in stature, and hit VERY hard, and are extremely resilient. Or you could be boring and use Knights, but they're equally expensive, and don't hit as hard, and are comparatively fragile.

As for Core; Marauder Cavalry. Flails and MoK are among the hardest hitting cheap units around.

For power, Breton's are the best, due to the Lance. For Tanking, a Dragon Ogre heavy Warriors of Chaos, or massed Knightly Order Empire are decent. If you're looking for a tactically challenging but fun army, Dark Elves, Pistolier heavy Empire, and Marauder Cav heavy armies.

Unfortunately, currently, I just don't rate Tomb Kings at all for much, other than for a differently appearing Vampire Counts.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Aramoro said:


> I like it 5 posts and 5 different answers.


 Good innit, ask a question like this in 40k and you would be lucky to get 2 answers.:grin:



Vaz said:


> Unfortunately, currently, I just don't rate Tomb Kings at all for much, other than for a differently appearing Vampire Counts.


All true,
I'm slanted to opposing HEs so find the fact Chariot hits go before their pesky ASF rule amusing though .TKs are best left til the new books out.

Some interesting options for all Cav have popped up, do people actually run all Cav that often?


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

I have in previous edition with my empire.

Used:

mounted lord
mounted wiz
mounted priest

knights
knights
knights

inner circle knights
outriders
outriders 

something like that. 

worked pretty good as it goes, outriders on each flank not moving just firing stupid amounts of armour piercing shots. knights in centre just tearing up the world and job done really. It did however lose :laugh: but with the addition of a steam tank it did a fantastic job ever after


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

With the power of hordes and the new combat+movement mechanics, cavalry isn't that good with a few notable exceptions - Monstrous Cavalry (Rhinox Cavalry), One particularly build of Blood Knights joined by a Blooddrinker Vampire Lord, Empire Knightly Orders, Breton Knight Lances, and S4+ AP Ranged (Pistoliers, and Outriders, then), and Warhawk Riders.

Pistoliers have a 20" threat radius with move and fire, Outriders can put out as much firepower as 2+ units of Handguns for half the price, Knightly Orders have a 1+ Save and are cheap as chips, or they can take Great Weapons as their basic initiative rarely cuts it against elite infantry, Bretons have the Lances - in particular Grail Knights and Questing Knights due to 5+ Ward against high strength (S5 is very prevalent now with Orcs, Chaos Warriors and Grave Guard all having access to it easily and in large amounts), high armour, lance formation and free champions.

The Bloodrinker Red Fury Dread Knight Vampire Lord, Wight King with Razor Standard, 5 Blood Knights, Full Command, Sword of Might and Royal Standard of Strigos gives you a charge with 12(?) High Initiative S7 Attacks (-5 to armour saves), 4 S6 Attacks (-4 to armour saves), and 4 S5 Attacks, healing wounds caused by shooting, a Dance Macabre gives you a 15+2D6" charge range (Max 27, unless you spam Vanhel's), you can heal wounds caused by shooting with the Raise Dead/Summon Horde spells, and can also use those same spells to create a flanking unit (unless the enemy is strong enough to reduce your combat resolution to nothing/negatives). It's filthy as fuck.

Rhinox Cavalry - unless facing 3+ Cannon Gunlines, these are deadly.

Warhawk Riders - not that powerful, but flyers, so have 40" Longbows and 2 wounds combined with Spears (S4) and high initiative can deal with light threats and war machines which caused havoc with the Phalanx Eternal Guard/Treekin Blocks I'm a fan of.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Used to have an all-cav High Elf army until they took cavalry out of the core section. 
I've been experimenting with an all mounted dark elf army (except for the lone hydra) that has done quite well. Of course I haven't played a Watch Tower scenario yet.

Haven't tried it yet, but Wood Elves could do an all mounted force. Unfortunately it's probably the weakest choice. Wild Riders don't quite cut it as heavy hitters, though between the cavalry and flying inots there's all the mobility you could ask for.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Wait, you're tired of using an all fast moving army, so you'd like an all cavalry army instead? Huh? Am I misunderstanding something here?

Anyway, any army that has a type of cavalry as a core choice is viable, and a fine choice. Which one you should pick really depends on one question: how important is offensive magic to you?

If it's not important, and you want most or all the damage you do to be done by the cavalry, then Chaos Warriors or Bretonnians are the best. Both work well, but Brets only really shine at high point levels. Chaos Warriors are the better choice if you're playing smaller games, mainly relying on marauder horsemen.

If magic is important to you, then Empire or Dark Elves are better choices. They don't pack quite the punch that CW or Brets have in their cavalry, but they have far better magic options available.

Tomb Kings aren't very good right now, but they're getting a new codex soon, so we'll see.

I haven't read the new Orc & Goblin codex yet, so I really can't say how good they'd be.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

You can't forget the shaggoth in that WoC list!

Beastmen have some fun options.
provided you can use ghorros, you have an all core Centigor and chariot list.
This list can be surprisingly effective too.

Core= chariots & centigors
Special= huge Razorchariots (minotaurs if you consider them)

Maybe even toss in warhounds.

Though honestly, I like the WoC and DE lists better for all cav. 

In most games, people wouldn't really know what to do vs them. You can and will run circles around most armies.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the help I like the Heavy armor of the Britts and the Outriders of the Empire.
The outriders fielding (2) 5man units each unit getting off 15 shots a round just sounds amazing!
I have alot of REP to pass out I had no idea of the amount of responses and help I would get thanks allot!


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I know this may change alot but I dont realy like O&G I dont want to lose too animosity.
But I am going to do a 1000 point list is that enough for a relatively successful mounted Empire,Brett,army list I am going to add some heavy firepower like catapaults or steamtank.
I want to pack in fast movement with heavy firepower in a small force that nobody expects.

Like Empire all knights a unit of outriders and a steamtank or volley gun or something.

Or Bretts all Knights and a tree bucket.

Havent looked at the books but it looks like I am going to have to buy an Empire book and a Brett book.

Thank you guys for all your help.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

hacknslashgamer said:


> I know this may change alot but I dont realy like O&G I dont want to lose too animosity.
> But I am going to do a 1000 point list is that enough for a relatively successful mounted Empire,Brett,army list I am going to add some heavy firepower like catapaults or steamtank.
> I want to pack in fast movement with heavy firepower in a small force that nobody expects.
> 
> ...



gotta love steam tanks I had a 3000 point battle against O+G and my steam tank killed 90% of their army, without firing a shot lol gotta love terror!!


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

I have my theme WarMachines from long range for 2-3 rounds of pounding from far away, quick mounted units like Knights getting where I need them to be and mopping the floor with those who survived the WarMachines.

So Empire


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Empire warmachines rock.....when they work!

it's a challenge to play them as they're so hit or miss and especially in the case of the steam tank, if it misfires it's a waste. yes they have 10 wounds which is brilliant - but once them wounds start to drop they are awefully squishy.

Summery of empire weapons:

Mortor - TBH to me it's pointless, yes if it hits then can wreak havoc on horde armies but scatter dice just irritate me, they never land where you want and it's just a waste IMO

Missiles - Same as above but with bigger blast marker

Hellfire - mmmm serious weapon IF you get your shots off, outriders are a better option if you have the points for them, they can shot at maximum output, have a save and do just as much damage PLUS once you factor in multishot with their BS then it works out the same probability to hit except you will always get more shots off.... the trouble with them is people know they are dangerous and will unleash everything to kill them.... but then your knights get a turn or two to get stuck in.

Great cannon - great weapon and if your good with your guess ranges then your gunna rule with a couple of these. makes mince meet of dragons and tbh you won't have anything else to kill a dragon with without serious difficulty.

Thing is with empire is that it's one of the most rounded armies in the game, going all or nothing with them is very hard to work and play. 

What I mean to say is that the cannons support the knights that support the troops you take out a link there and they become quite easy to kill. 

My favourite unit was always:

18 greatswords with champ.
1 BSB with (can't remember the name but gives double rank bonus to combat res)
1 warrior priest.

this means that this unit re-rolls missed hits, with great weapons and gets double ranks in combat res. you get these guys to charge and they will beat most units....even if they lose the fight they will win on res points.

So yes whilst all cav CAN work, the question is there on whether it WILL work.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In 8th Edition, War Machines are often more reliable, and you just place your template's shots/wherever you want to go.

Also, Templates don't do partials any more, so what you hit, you hit. At 2K+, due to hordes being the best way to play, (only way competetively IMHO), if you can get the balance right between templates and hordes, you can drop an horrendous amount of wounds down range, and still have enough models to keep in the fight.

2x Rockets and 3x Mortars, with a Cannon is extremely cheap - about 600pts for 6 War Machines, which will Nix any big beasties, and reduce a couple of units to nonentities (even those costing 300pts+, so you make your points back).

Greatswords are now a premier close combat units - although I'd go for more than 20. At a certain points level, you can have a General, a BSB, 8 more captains (all 10 with Halberds, perhaps swap a Captain for a Warrior Priest) 2 Lord Level Casters (with the combat buffs - either Lore of Life, Metal, Beasts, Regen, or Fire (preference for myself in that order)), a mahoosive unit of Greatswords in horde formation. You can have T7 rehealable Greatswords with a 4+ Regen, AP rerolls to hit (if you choose Lore of Metal no need for Warrior Priest), OR WIldforming them so that the front rank has 4 S6 I5 Attacks apiece, and they require someone to target their attacks against them.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

:shok:i need to get back into warhammer.....


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I almost mentioned Vampire Counts, as they do have some incredibly impressive cavalry builds, but none of their cavalry are core choices, so no matter what you're going to need a few large blocks of undead infantry to go along with them. If that's alright, then they are indeed nasty, but if you want an all-cavalry army, they're not really an option.

Empire Mortars are one of the most underrated units in the game. People use them, but I don't think they appreciate the incredible about of damage they do for a very cheap cost. They're a game changing unit, no question.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

You guys have me so excited about playing Empire I almost forgot my Ogres"Almost" but I should be able to make a small gun line and hit hard with Knights thanks alot!!


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

With all this interest I think we just brought back Calvary armies to 8th edition!!!!


----------

